

Our frictionless way to collect user feedback and the unexpected impact it had - mkuhn
http://blog.connex.io/our-frictionless-way-to-gather-user-feedback

======
badclient
All this is good as long as you realize that asking "Are you happy?" is _much_
different than asking something like "Would you be disappointed if our product
vanished?".

Your present wording will probably encourage a good number of default
instinctive "yes" responses since it is a common question. On the other hand
asking someone if they'd be disappointed if this was taken away from them
requires a second of thought...and perhaps a more accurate response.

~~~
mkuhn
You are definitely right. The questions are not equal and will not yield the
same result. We did expect similar results from them in the beginning but that
that was unrealistic became clear very quick. Should have mentioned that.

As I mentioned in the post NOs turned out very valuable in a different way.
They would let us know very quickly if something was wrong and that is the
purpose of this box now. It allows us to actively engage customers that have
had a problem that they probably wouldn't write us about. But they would
express their unhappiness if expressing it is only a click away.

------
pagehub
Really love this idea, so simple! Might try some experiments myself.

------
JBiserkov
Microsoft did something similar with the beta of Office 2010 - they put a
happy face and a sad face in the system tray with a pop-up menu with 4-5
expected problems/praises and 'other' as the last option. At first I got
really surprised and thought it was some virus disguising as 'free' smileys.

------
rysulliv
Great idea! While the questions may not be the same, I love the simplicity of
this solution!

